# New Setup For 10 Gallon



## Fugu604 (Feb 14, 2013)

Just setup a new 10 gallon planted tank with a DIY co2 system and I also put Asura my Dumbo Ear Betta in it. This is my first time aquascaping. Hope you like it.


















Ran out of green thread


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Where did you get those rocks?!


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Looks awesome. Like its a scene out of Utah.


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

good stuff i like the rock placements.


----------



## Fugu604 (Feb 14, 2013)

I got them from King Ed Pet Centre but its $10 a kilo. Its petrified wood.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Beautiful scape! Cant wait to see it filled in :bigsmile:


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Crazy. Just missing tumbleweeds, lol!


----------



## Fugu604 (Feb 14, 2013)

lol ill try n make some


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

What kind of diffuser is that? I wasn't getting enough pressure from my DIY CO2 system, so I had to build an internal reactor instead.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Just the one from J&L, you can find it on their website.

You just needs a couple mossballs?


----------

